# Help to find a violin solo's name



## GeorgeG (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello people,

I don't know if I'm posting this thread on the correct category, sorry.

I'm desperate to find a song's name. 
You can hear it here: 



It starts at 20:06 and ends at 20:26. I know the actress talking over it is annoying, haha. It's a greek tv series.

I think it's a popular violin track. I've searched a lot but no luck.

Sorry once again but I need to find it. I even contacted the person who was responsible for the music selection for that tv series. He hasn't replied to me yet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

GeorgeG said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I don't know if I'm posting this thread on the correct category, sorry.
> 
> ...


That is not classical music, at least to my ears. It is in the style of Greek or other East European folk music. If you are of Greek heritage, you probably have a better shot at finding out about it than almost anyone else here.


----------



## saliha (May 13, 2019)

No one looks more beautiful than a person doing something they truly love doing﻿ 
Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------

